# RIP Gulden



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know what happened. I just found him dead. He was a little bloated this morning and he didn't eat. He was a little lethargic. I'm tearing that tank down again and storing it. There's something wrong there and I don't know what it is. I feel so bad. I wanted to give him a good life and I feel like I killed him.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm SO sorry, VG <33 If you ever try with that tank again, maybe try bleaching it for a couple of days? I'm sorry this happened ):


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Code.  I ordered another Hawkeye 5g like the one I switched Tango into and I'm going to use it instead. I'm not going to re-use anything from that tank. I'll just toss it all. 

It's my own fault. I re-used the plants and I shouldn't have. He and Senor had the exact same symptoms, abdomen bloat followed by death a day later. I'm guessing whatever bacteria caused it is either in the plants or being carried around by my snails? I don't know if that's possible. He had snails from the 16 and snails from my hex in there. I'm so mad at myself.


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry vay. I think you made the right choice by getting rid of the tank.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, I'm so sorry Vay 
This happened to me too about a year ago....Vlad, my lovely little blue butterfly delta, was a little bloated and pale one morning all of a sudden...and then died within eight hours :/ To this day I still don't know what caused it....though I've never had the same issue again, and I've used the tank a couple other times. Its strange....


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys. Dragon, I remember that. I don't think we'll ever know. 

I'm just going to take everything apart and store the tank. I'll throw everything else out. Maybe I should just re-think the whole 4th betta idea. It just seems fated for failure.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry VG  You didn't have him for very long, its possible he may have already had some sort of illness. Throwing the plants and gravel away is probably a good idea. You might even be able to bleach or bake the gravel and save it.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sorry Gulden passed on, he was very beautiful

Don't be too hard on yourself, you don't even know what's wrong, or where it's coming from, so how could you have known to toss or disinfect? It's not your fault.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I never thought of baking. I kept it because it was Eco-complete and that stuff is expensive. I rinsed it with really hot water and kept it in the sun out on the deck til it dried out. I kept telling myself to trash everything but you spend money on it and it's hard to justify throwing it out. Never again I tell ya. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

AWW!! I'm soo sorry to hear that. Atleast he had a nice planted tank to call home. RIP Gulden!!!


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

RIP Gulden, is he the one that's your avatar? He's really pretty


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

No, that's Tango. He's my big buddy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)




----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry VG, he was pretty  Don't be too hard on yourself, sometimes things like that happen. My boyfriend had to trash a tank he had because it became a death trap. It just happens. I'm sure that with a new tank everything will be fine. I'm sorry about Gulden though, RIP.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry about Gulden! He was gorgeous!! I'm sure it wasn't anything you did. He probably had something when you brought him home.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry Vaygirl! <=[ He was an especially handsome little guy and I'm sure he's chatting up all the girls in the great rice paddies in the sky. <3 May his sould be blessed and may he rest in peace.

I hope things go better with your new tank! <3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Gulden. We can't know what gets to our fish every time so don't feel like you did anything wrong. If you kept him in crappy conditions, then you can say you did something to cause his early death but we know that's not the case.

If it were me, I'd do the same and toss the plants and gravel. Wash the tank out in diluted bleach solution in hot water. Then rinse a boatload with conditioned water and let it air dry. These little buggers get expensive so anything you can save will be helpful.

RIP Gulden


----------

